# how to give Bachmann's 4-wheel bobber caboose 3-point suspension



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey Y'all;


finally took action on an idea that had been brewing for a while on how to give Bachmann's 4-wheel bobber caboose 3-point suspension so it will track _(meaning stay on the rails)_ better.


A mostly simple modification to wheel holder at one end will do the job.
1. stock arrangement with no flexibility


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I assume you are talking about a caboose like this:









Mine doesn't get a whole lot of run time because it is a frequent de-railer.

Are there supposed to be photos with your post? I just see little square boxes. Maybe my computer is busted.

Edit: Looks like Steve C solved the problem 4 minutes before I hit my "Submit" button. Thanks Steve!


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Clever modification. I'll keep this in mind for future porjects. Thanks 

Terl


----------

